# Carrier 8000TS, Weathermaker



## dnm1997 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a Carrier 8000TS; Installed in Oct 2003 with 10 year extended warranty, with one more year left on service warranty.
1. When thermostat requests for heat, the fan comes on, but burner does not light up; electronic ignitor does not glow.
2. What could be the problem?
3. I do not have the TESTER to know the code. Where can I get (buy) the TESTER?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Exhaust fan comes on and it doesn't light? I'd check the pressure switch. There's a tube from the exhaust fan to a little either silver or black disc looking thing. That disc is the pressure switch. The exhaust fan pulls negative pressure through that tube and closes the pressure switch, the little disc, which in turns says to the control board, "I can exhaust burned gases so go ahead and light me up."

You can pull the tube off from each of it's connections and with the use of a straightened paper clip clear the ports where it attaches at both the fan and the switch.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

You can also just remove the tube from the fan and while the system is on call for heat you can suck on the tube to close the pressure switch and see if it lights up. You have to keep a continuous suction on the tube but if it lights then that's your problem. Most likely the port at the fan needs to be cleared with a paper clip.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## dnm1997 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks DOC..... I will try and report back


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If you have the extended parts and labor warranty. Why not just call the contractor, and let him diagnose and repair it.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

It has a diagnostic light under the large furnace panel. 


A plastic thumb screw hold the panel on.
There is 2 more panels under the initial panel, one has the blinking LED.
Code 31, 32 and 43 is a pressure switch lockout.
14 and 34 are ignition proving lockouts.

If it is under warranty, let a tech repair it as Beenthere has posted.


----------



## dnm1997 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello DOC:

I did what you suggested, i.e. removed the rubber tube and cleaned the ports where it attaches at both the Fan and the pressure switch.

Still no improvement, i.e. no ignition, no flame and no heat

I also followed what "Houston204" suggested. LED light indicate Code 32.

Please let me know if you both have follow-up suggestions.
BTW, we did have "unusually strong" gust of wind in our area recently, prior to my "summer cleaning" of the furnace, at which time I noticed the "no flame" problem.

I take note recommendations by Houston and Beenthere and I plan to call the Furnace Contractor. I do have ONE more year of warranty. 

In the meantime, I figured that I must learn some basic trouble shooting and maintenance of the furnace.

I am very impressed with this DIY website and prompt and succinct response from experts like you all.....

Thanks


----------



## dnm1997 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello DOC:

Can you please guide me how to attach a picture (JPG file) to my post?
Later on, I want to attach pictures to illustrate "problems or issues"
Thanks


----------



## dnm1997 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello DOC:


Thanks


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

dnm1997 said:


> Hello DOC:
> 
> Can you please guide me how to attach a picture (JPG file) to my post?
> Later on, I want to attach pictures to illustrate "problems or issues"
> Thanks


I'm not familiar with jpg files. I use the direct link (url) from my photobucket account.

While in this reply box, up above is a yellow square looking icon that you click. insert the direct link into the address bar that pops up and hit okay and then post the reply. That's what I do. 

It's still a pressure switch issue, but a broader one than simply just the pressure switch unless of course it has failed. 

Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## turnermech (Jul 21, 2012)

unplug the ignitor. check power on the furnace side of the plug with a meter during the call for heat (not the side of the plug which will go to the ignitor). should have 120 volts during the call for heat. If you have voltage but the ignitor is not glowing the ignitor is bad. if you don't have a meter there are some that can handle simple voltage and ohm checks for less than $10


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

Any signs of water in the pressure switch?
Any signs of mud divers or wasps nest in the vent pipe?
Is the vent cap smashed?
Does the tubing to the pressure switch have any holes? (I've seen rats chew this hose)
Do you have good wire connections to the pressure switch?
Do the 2 wires to the pressure switch have green corrosion present at the connections to the circuit board?










If you had a manometer...
What is the negative pressure reading to the pressure switch when this lockout occurs?


www.photobucket.com can be used to post pics...











A pro should have a manometer to check the negative pressure to the pressure switch. 
If it is under warranty...


----------



## dnm1997 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello Expert Folks that advised me!!!

Yesterday I called the Furnace Contractor and reported Code 32 error/issue.
The technician did all the necessary tests, and concluded the error code must be due to the "Fan side port" clogged/plugged due to "oxidized" scaling. (it seems this is a very common problem with this type of furnace)

He pulled out the rubber tubing from the "switch side" and "sucked hard" at the tubing end, with the other end still connected to the port on the fan side. He did that, just for me, to confirm that the port is plugged.

I showed him what I tried to do with a paper clip, to dislodge the scaling. It seems my paper clip was not strong enough and sharp enough. For fear of causing inadvertent damage, I did not want to force it either.

He pulled out a short strand of 12-gauge electrical wire, stripped about 1 inch of insulation at on end, and then inserted the "strong/stiff" copper wire through the port, with force (I guess). The blockage got cleared in no time.

From there on, everything worked worked okay. He showed me how to remove the flame sensor, clean it lightly with fine sand paper and put it back.

My sincere thanks to all the folks (DOC, Houston, turnermech) that helped as well as Mr. Nathan who introduced me to DIY forum.

Thanks and Regards
DNM


----------



## marcusjson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Code*

Not sure what tester you are referring to, usually if there is a code it is in the form of a flashing light that correspond to a legend that has the code descriptions usually located on the inside of the blower compartment. Otherwise if your manual is not there (it should have been left with the furnace) You can download it from Carriers website.


dnm1997 said:


> I have a Carrier 8000TS; Installed in Oct 2003 with 10 year extended warranty, with one more year left on service warranty.
> 1. When thermostat requests for heat, the fan comes on, but burner does not light up; electronic ignitor does not glow.
> 2. What could be the problem?
> 3. I do not have the TESTER to know the code. Where can I get (buy) the TESTER?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

dnm1997 said:


> Hello Expert Folks that advised me!!!
> 
> Yesterday I called the Furnace Contractor and reported Code 32 error/issue.
> The technician did all the necessary tests, and concluded the error code must be due to the "Fan side port" clogged/plugged due to "oxidized" scaling. (it seems this is a very common problem with this type of furnace)
> ...



I win! :thumbup:


----------



## dnm1997 (Aug 27, 2012)

marcusjson said:


> Not sure what tester you are referring to, usually if there is a code it is in the form of a flashing light that correspond to a legend that has the code descriptions usually located on the inside of the blower compartment. Otherwise if your manual is not there (it should have been left with the furnace) You can download it from Carriers website.


Hello Marcusjson:

All these years (9 years since I purchased the furnace) I got the furnace serviced and repairs (if any) done by the Contractor, on 10-year warranty (parts and labor). As a result, until I joined this DIY forum, I never knew anything about the "Code" derived from the "blinking" LED light. 

Now I know, as I am getting used to the "internal workings" of the furnace, because my warranty will run out next October (2013).

Thanks for your help, and sorry for the confusion about "Tester"

DNM


----------

